
ACLU suing US over law that could let software discriminate by race or gender - nikmeiser
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/29/aclu-sues-justice-department-software-discrimination
======
NetTechM
Good luck with winning that lawsuit. Overturning that law would literally make
hacking for profit a free for all.

It would be ironic if the ACLU were to be hacked, just to show why the law is
in place.

~~~
nikmeiser
You are suggesting, maybe, that there is no more hacking for profit any
more..?

Corporations have always had a lot of sway in writing laws, but this is
ludicrous - corporate policies have effectively become law.

~~~
NetTechM
Obviously not suggesting that.

The law in question is "No unauthorized access or entry to computer
systems"...

~~~
nikmeiser
You know a lot of corporations that give authorized access when they screw up?
Every scandal or expose is a result of unauthorized access.

